# IPad Pro to Focusrite Scarlett, headphones not responding (Solved!)



## Rodney Money (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m trying to connect my iPad Pro to my Focusrite Scarlett so my monitors and headphones will work and I won’t have to purchase wireless headphones spending more money. I am using the USB-C to USB adapter from the Scarlett to the iPad, I see that the power is on concerning the Scarlett but no sound coming from the Scarlett just the iPad’s speakers. What little step am I missing? Thank ya!


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 26, 2020)

As far as I know only some audio interfaces are iOS compatible. There might be enough juice going to the interface to light up the led but not enough to power it for audio. The other thing I noticed is that you have to tell the iPad to play audio through an external audio interface 

in my case I have the MOtU M2 which connects USB-c to USB-c. But if you go into the control panel (swipe up I think) you should see a choice of audio outs if you have them. That’s where you need to tell the iPad to play audio through the interface.

edit- sorry it’s a downward swipe from the top right toward the centre of the iPad that brings up that window.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 26, 2020)

This is the “best” I’m getting...


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 26, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> As far as I know only some audio interfaces are iOS compatible. There might be enough juice going to the interface to light up the led but not enough to power it for audio. The other thing I noticed is that you have to tell the iPad to play audio through an external audio interface
> 
> in my case I have the MOtU M2 which connects USB-c to USB-c. But if you go into the control panel (swipe up I think) you should see a choice of audio outs if you have them. That’s where you need to tell the iPad to play audio through the interface.
> 
> edit- sorry it’s a downward swipe from the top right toward the centre of the iPad that brings up that window.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 26, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> As far as I know only some audio interfaces are iOS compatible. There might be enough juice going to the interface to light up the led but not enough to power it for audio. The other thing I noticed is that you have to tell the iPad to play audio through an external audio interface
> 
> in my case I have the MOtU M2 which connects USB-c to USB-c. But if you go into the control panel (swipe up I think) you should see a choice of audio outs if you have them. That’s where you need to tell the iPad to play audio through the interface.
> 
> edit- sorry it’s a downward swipe from the top right toward the centre of the iPad that brings up that window.


Alrighty got it to work. I just needed to download an app.


----------



## emasters (Jul 26, 2020)

Rodney Money said:


> Alrighty got it to work. I just needed to download an app.



Curious - what app?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 26, 2020)

emasters said:


> Curious - what app?


Just search Focusrite Scarlett in the App Store and it will pop up.


----------

